# Recieve Error message while installing Fallout 3



## dsolo31 (Mar 6, 2010)

When installing Fallout 3 I get this error message when the installation wizards starts up. I am currently running windows vista.

Error Code:	-5004 : 0x80070002
Error Information:
>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp (3085)
PAPP:Fallout 3
PVENDOR:Bethesda Softworks (http://fallout.bethsoft.com)
PGUID:974c4b12-4d02-4879-85e0-61c95cc63e9e
$11.0.0.28844
@Windows Service Pack 2 (6002) BT_OTHER 16496.91


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF.

Try this...
---
Delete the contents of the DataStore folder

Click Start.
Choose Run.
In the Run box, type %windir%\SoftwareDistribution
Click OK.
Open the DataStore folder.
Delete all contents of the DataStore folder.
Close the window.
---


----------

